# TLD helmet mishap ? on crash replacement discount / if this needs replaced?



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

So... I got a new A2 TLD helmet a little bit ago... today my wife knocked my Trance adv over onto the helmet which got pounded into the concrete...

The helmet was more or less brand new..... I'm curious what people think would the bike toppling over and helmet was on bars the impact was dead center on the back of the helmet with the weight of my XL Trance bashing into the tarmac... The helmet is certainly the worse for wear cosmetically....

would a crash warranty apply... it was a crash I just wasn't on the bike? and if so what are the costs / discounts on a new helmet... there are a few dents on the back and a lot of gouges on the outer shell....

no pictures because I have been not in the greatest mood..... I had to just walk away from my bike / helmet and my wife when she knocked it over onto the concrete... I was pretty ticked off..... less so but I haven't taken any photos / wanted to look to close at the someone messed up helmet tonight.


I'm not sure is it a crash related she bumped into my parked bike with her bike setting off a chain of events?


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

TLD has fast excellent service. Instead of asking strangers to theorize, why not just email the source?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

They have a crash replacement warranty? How did I not know that? Every time I’ve damaged a helmet I just bought a new one. Never got angry about it; They’re disposable items.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I routinely throw my bike, helmet, and myself into piles of rocks, so tipping over in the garage is NBG. I inspect the helmet (bike and myself) and decide whether it's consequentially damaged or not, and go from there. As some are wont to say, "They're tools, not jewels."


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> I routinely throw my bike, helmet, and myself into piles of rocks, so tipping over in the garage is NBG. I inspect the helmet (bike and myself) and decide whether it's consequentially damaged or not, and go from there. As some are wont to say, "They're tools, not jewels."


Not sure if I want to give you a positive rep or a negative rep for "wont." Lol.

Yes, helmets are tools. Not worth getting neg rep from your wife over.


----------



## jasonp22 (Oct 5, 2016)

I had a 6-week hold TLD Stage that I had a bad crash in. Broke one side of the chin bar clean from the main helmet and cracked the top of the helmet completely in two. Go to the TLD website and they explain the crash replacement process. All you need to do is send photos with the chin straps cut off (if you deem the helmet is no longer usable). In my case, they sent me a voucher for 30% off a new helmet.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

This isn't really a crash replacement situation. I mean if you accidentally ran it over with your car would you ask for crash replacement?

Now whether or not you file a crash replacement claim is up to you, I'm not judging. It's just that, there was no crash.


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

A bike and helmet are material items that are going to wear out over time... Chalk it up as a loss and use it as a reason to upgrade or change your helmet... Definitely nothing a manufacturer should give you a discount on. Before all of that, go buy your wife some roses and dinner before she leaves you over a needless temper tantrum someday.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

The OP mentioned it is cosmetically worse for the wear. I'm assuming this is just the outer plastic covering. 

If it were me, as long as the foam wasn't cracked or heavily impacted I wouldn't think twice about wearing it going forward.


----------

